# Premiere Issue of SeniorForums.com "Senior Magazine"



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 2, 2014)

...hey, I'd subscribe, just for the 'forgetful women article'...lol


----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2014)

Very well done, sir. I like to be well informed on catheters and their uses. Siphoning gas, straws, flexible pea shooter, etc., etc.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 2, 2014)

Do we have to rewrite all those whinges and rambles again or will it delve into 'filed sources'?  



Bagz covering the motorized armchair races and can I bring Max to do the sports action photos?


----------



## Katybug (Jan 2, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Very well done, sir. I like to be well informed on catheters and their uses. Siphoning gas, straws, flexible pea shooter, etc., etc.



I agree, Pappy, we can't be too informed on those issues.  (GREAT JOB, PHIL)


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2014)

I hear the Summer Issue is going to be a real blast -stay tuned!

Subscriptions are only $49.85/yr (quarterly issues) and include a wonderful SeniorForums.com tote bag!

Mail checks/MO/ CC# to:

Senior Magazine
C/o Matrix
Third Cubicle Along
Inagaddadavidda, New Mexico 55505


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Do we have to rewrite all those whinges and rambles again or will it delve into 'filed sources'?



Our crowd-sourced budget is such that we are using filed sources.



> Bagz covering the motorized armchair races and can I bring Max to do the sports action photos?



Works for me!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2014)

You're a gem Phil, looks like a very interesting mag!  I wonder what the happy couple on the bench are looking up at...boy, just the cover really gets the ol' wheels spinning, will be a really big help to ward off dementia! ld: :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## That Guy (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Michael. (Jan 2, 2014)

*What a wonderful idea.*
_________________________________________

You forgot to add the following text to your editorial.

Your privacy is of the utmost importance to us and with our discreet packaging you can order in confidence. 

With totally plain packaging, the only person getting excited by your delivery is you.

*What will it have written on it? *

Mail Regulations require us to have a return address on your package. 

This is shown as *Senior Trading and our Zip Code*

Your credit or debit card statement will show a charge to . *Senior Trading.*

There's absolutely no way of telling what's inside. 

The Postman and your neighbours will never know what is in our discreet and secure package.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 2, 2014)

My check is in the mail for a year's subscription. Can't wait for my first copy!


----------

